# Miss Shitty Pants



## natacha11

Hi! Anybody knows how to translate "Miss Shitty Pants"? (contexte:  On the other side of things, the low-rung Republican narrative paints their Them group—the Democrats—as Miss Shitty Pants" )


----------



## joelooc

Miss Culotte crottée si on veut être correct Miss Fait dans son froc si on veut s'aventurer et après ... je vous laisse faire


----------



## natacha11

Merci! ... Mais ceci est une traduction littérale, qui ne renvoie à rien dans la culture française, alors que Miss Shitty Pants renvoie à un imaginaire dans la culture américaine (ou anglophone). Ne connaissant pas cet imaginaire, je ne peux pas trouver d'équivalent...


----------



## joelooc

Il est probable qu'un équivalent explicite qui parlerait à la Gaule profonde serait "Miss Péteuse" "ou Miss Froussarde".
ou en "hommage" à  Roger Hargreaves: "Madame Péteuse"


----------



## Locape

Il faudrait alors qu'un anglophone, plutôt américain, nous explique ce que veut dire exactement 'Miss Shitty Pants' pour eux. Je ne trouve que 'shitty pants' sur le Urban dictionary sans 'Miss' devant, avec pour la plupart un sens littéral.


----------



## mehoul

joelooc said:


> Il est probable qu'un équivalent explicite qui parlerait à la Gaule profonde serait "Miss Péteuse" (...)



Descendons encore d'un étage dans les profondeurs de la Gaule : Miss Pétocharde.


----------



## Language Hound

Locape said:


> Il faudrait alors qu'un anglophone, plutôt américain, nous explique ce que veut dire exactement 'Miss Shitty Pants' pour eux. Je ne trouve que 'shitty pants' sur le Urban dictionary sans 'Miss' devant, avec pour la plupart un sens littéral.


I didn't understand what "Miss Shitty Pants" was supposed to mean exactly until I found the source, an article/post entitled "Political Disney World" (here, search for "Miss Shitty Pants." It's quite far down.). The blogger depicts *Miss Shitty Pants*, representing the Democrats, and *Mr. Mean*, representing the Republicans,  as *Disney villains*, even providing four possible images of each one.

I believe "shitty pants" is meant quite literally given this part of the text (highlighting mine):





> Without Jafar, Aladdin is no longer a hero—he’s just some guy. That’s why Mr. Mean Man has to always be super mean and *Miss Shitty Pants has to always stay shitty-pantsed*.


----------



## jetset

L'auteur semble aimer ce mot, il en assaisonne l'article... quant à la traduction, en effet on peut être créatif. Ma contribution à la poésie : "Madame-les-couches-pleines"


----------



## natacha11

Locape said:


> Il faudrait alors qu'un anglophone, plutôt américain, nous explique ce que veut dire exactement 'Miss Shitty Pants' pour eux. Je ne trouve que 'shitty pants' sur le Urban dictionary sans 'Miss' devant, avec pour la plupart un sens littéral.


Oui, pareil pour moi...


----------



## natacha11

jetset said:


> L'auteur semble aimer ce mot, il en assaisonne l'article... quant à la traduction, en effet on peut être créatif. Ma contribution à la poésie : "Madame-les-couches-pleines"


C'est rigolo, mais ça ne m'éclaire toujours pas sur ce que les américains ont à l'esprit quand ils parlent d'une miss Shitty Pants. Il y a même des t-shirts Miss Shitty Pants!


----------



## natacha11

mehoul said:


> Descendons encore d'un étage dans les profondeurs de la Gaule : Miss Pétocharde.


Tu penses que c'est ce que ça veut dire? Se chier dessus parce qu'on a peur?


----------



## natacha11

Language Hound said:


> I didn't understand what "Miss Shitty Pants" was supposed to mean exactly until I found the source, an article/post entitled "Political Disney World" (here, search for "Miss Shitty Pants." It's quite far down.). The blogger depicts *Miss Shitty Pants*, representing the Democrats, and *Mr. Mean*, representing the Republicans,  as *Disney villains*, even providing four possible images of each one.
> 
> I believe "shitty pants" is meant quite literally given this part of the text (highlighting mine):


C'est le texte que je suis en train de traduire justement! Mais as-tu donc une idée de comment tu traduirais Miss Shitty Pants?


----------



## jetset

natacha11 said:


> ça ne m'éclaire toujours pas sur ce que les américains ont à l'esprit quand ils parlent d'une miss Shitty Pants


Je ne sais pas non plus, et les quatre illustrations n'aident pas. Peut-être un lien avec notre expression bien française "faire un caca nerveux" en parlant d'une personne qui s'énerve.  A noter qu'on voit aussi "Miss poopy pants".


----------



## joelooc

Ce n'est pas la première fois que les Républicains traitent les Démocrates de dégonflés (Cf le nom de code du Watergate "the F***ing of the Rats", Rats étant l'abréviation de Democ Rats) Je crois qu'il n'y a aucun doute à avoir sur l'interprétation: As soon as the going gets tough the Democrats "wet their pants" and "screw up" (formule utilisée par B Obama) renforcé par l'utilisation de "Miss" qui peut s'interpréter comme une allusion subliminale à "femmelette" shitty pants: pansy shit


----------



## mehoul

natacha11 said:


> Tu penses que c'est ce que ça veut dire? Se chier dessus parce qu'on a peur?



C'est ce que je comprends. To shit one's pants : se chier dessus, avoir peur, ne pas oser...

Maintenant, "shitty pants" pourrait aussi assimiler la personne visée à un petit enfant incapable de contrôler ses sphincters, sans relation avec la notion de peur. Dans ce cas on pourrait dire petite merdeuse (mais ça sonne moins bien que petit merdeux).


----------



## natacha11

joelooc said:


> Ce n'est pas la première fois que les Républicains traitent les Démocrates de dégonflés (Cf le nom de code du Watergate "the F***ing of the Rats", Rats étant l'abréviation de Democ Rats) Je crois qu'il n'y a aucun doute à avoir sur l'interprétation: As soon as the going gets tough the Democrats "wet their pants" and "screw up" (formule utilisée par B Obama) renforcé par l'utilisation de "Miss" qui peut s'interpréter comme une allusion subliminale à "femmelette" shitty pants: pansy shit


Super intéressante info! Je ne savais pas et ça m'éclaire pas mal!


----------



## joelooc

Ce n'est pas une info c'est un éclairage  à confirmer ou à infirmer par des citoyens américains.


----------



## Reynald

J'ajoute La Foireuse au pot commun.


----------



## jetset

Ce serait bien d'avoir d'autres avis de natifs car personnellement je ne suis toujours pas certain que ce soit au sens littéral, vu l'article cité. Le seul point commun que je vois dans les illustrations Disney est que ce sont à l'évidence des personnages de "méchants" (donc qui "foutent la merde" ?), je ne vois pas de rappport avec une froussardise.


----------



## pointvirgule

jetset said:


> Le seul point commun que je vois dans les illustrations Disney est que ce sont à l'évidence des personnages de "méchants" (donc qui "foutent la merde" ?), je ne vois pas de rappport avec une froussardise .


 Tout à fait. Dans l'imaginaire collectif, la vertu est associée à la propreté, et la méchanceté à la saleté. C'est dans l'ordre des choses d'attribuer aux emmerdeurs l'odeur, hem, stercorale qui va avec...
En somme : _a Miss Shitty Pants → une saloparde, une enfoirée._


----------



## Language Hound

natacha11 said:


> C'est rigolo, mais ça ne m'éclaire toujours pas sur ce que les américains ont à l'esprit quand ils parlent d'une miss Shitty Pants. Il y a même des t-shirts Miss Shitty Pants!


On ne parle pas d'une Miss Shitty Pants.  C'est l'invention de l'auteur.
If people are having trouble finding references to "Miss Shitty Pants" it's because it is probably not known outside this blog.
Whenever I consult the Urban Dictionary, I am presented with mugs and T-shirts with the word or phrase I'm searching for on them.  It doesn't mean the word or phrase is widely accepted or known--or used by more than a few people.

_Miss Shitty Pants, _which I have never heard before now, seems modeled on "Mr. Smarty Pants" _(Monsieur je-sais-tout)_.
I agree with pointvirgule that virtue is associated with cleanliness and meanness is associated with uncleanliness.
For me, _Miss Shitty Pants _is a mean villain with dirty pants.


----------



## jetset

Language Hound said:


> For me, _Miss Shitty Pants _is a mean villain with dirty pants.


Thank you to shed light on this! Something like "Mme la-méchante-emmerdeuse", perhaps.


----------



## mlotpot

"Madame Je Chie Tout", construit sur le modèle de Madame Je Sais Tout...


----------



## Hildy1

In English there are many expressions on the "[adjective]-pants" pattern. They are often used as childish or humorous insults.
smarty-pants
fancy-pants
bossy-pants
silly-pants
meanie-pants
cutesy-pants

This article discusses the construction. 
Language Log » X pants

As everyone no doubt knows, "shitty" is used metaphorically (bad, of poor quality, unpleasant) far more often than literally. So "shitty-pants" can be taken literally if you like, but the main idea is to say, in a comic way, that the person has an unpleasant character.


----------



## Oddmania

Peut-être "La (Petite) Merdeuse" ou "La Pisseuse".


----------



## natacha11

jetset said:


> Ce serait bien d'avoir d'autres avis de natifs car personnellement je ne suis toujours pas certain que ce soit au sens littéral, vu l'article cité. Le seul point commun que je vois dans les illustrations Disney est que ce sont à l'évidence des personnages de "méchants" (donc qui "foutent la merde" ?), je ne vois pas de rappport avec une froussardise.


C'est vrai, ce n'est jamais explicite...


----------



## natacha11

Hildy1 said:


> In English there are many expressions on the "[adjective]-pants" pattern. They are often used as childish or humorous insults.
> smarty-pants
> fancy-pants
> bossy-pants
> silly-pants
> meanie-pants
> cutesy-pants
> 
> This article discusses the construction.
> Language Log » X pants
> 
> As everyone no doubt knows, "shitty" is used metaphorically (bad, of poor quality, unpleasant) far more often than literally. So "shitty-pants" can be taken literally if you like, but the main idea is to say, in a comic way, that the person has an unpleasant character.


Very clarifying! Thank you!


----------



## natacha11

Language Hound said:


> On ne parle pas d'une Miss Shitty Pants.  C'est l'invention de l'auteur.
> If people are having trouble finding references to "Miss Shitty Pants" it's because it is probably not known outside this blog.
> Whenever I consult the Urban Dictionary, I am presented with mugs and T-shirts with the word or phrase I'm searching for on them.  It doesn't mean the word or phrase is widely accepted or known--or used by more than a few people.
> 
> _Miss Shitty Pants, _which I have never heard before now, seems modeled on "Mr. Smarty Pants" _(Monsieur je-sais-tout)_.
> I agree with pointvirgule that virtue is associated with cleanliness and meanness is associated with uncleanliness.
> For me, _Miss Shitty Pants _is a mean villain with dirty pants.


This is helping me a lot! Thank you!


----------



## Language Hound

_Madame j'emmerde-tout-le-monde ?_


----------



## wildan1

natacha11 said:


> ça ne m'éclaire toujours pas sur ce que les américains ont à l'esprit quand ils parlent d'une miss Shitty Pants


Comme l'ami Language Hound a précisé, c'est une tournure inventée par son auteur et elle n'est pas du tout courante--mais calquée sur les autres expressions du genre "xxx-pants".

On la comprend plus ou moins, mais à moins d'être médiatisée dans l'avenir par la presse people, je pense qu'il ne faut pas penser que dans d'autres contextes on l'utiliserait.


----------



## Locape

Hildy1 said:


> So "shitty-pants" can be taken literally if you like, but the main idea is to say, in a comic way, that the person has an unpleasant character.


En français aussi on a la référence scatologique avec quelqu'un qui emmerde ou fait chier tout le monde. En plus de la proposition de @Language Hound, 'l'emmerdeuse / la chieuse de service' ?


----------

